# URL mit verschiedenen Ansichten



## akchill (8. Nov 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bräuchte mal eueren Rat. Ich hab ein Tool geschrieben das verschiedene Karten anzeigt. Der Kunde bekommt eine Email mit einem Link. Dieser enthält dann eben ein Parameter in der URL oder sowas und dem Kunden wird die richtige Darstellung angezeigt. 

Nur habe ich keine Ahnung wie ich das testen kann ob es dann funktioniert und wie es überhaupt machbar ist die URL auszulesen. Falls jemand ein Source Code hätte wäre ich dankbar. Suche schon eine etwas längere Zeit.

Grüße!


----------



## Marcinek (8. Nov 2010)

Und in welcher technologie? 

Was meinst du mit URL auslesen? request.getParameter?


----------



## akchill (8. Nov 2010)

.... 

in JSF. Also z.b.               der Kunde bekommt diesen Link zugeschickt. www.hallo.de/newreply.jsf?id=4 

und wenn id=4 ist... dann zeig das Bildnummer 4 an. Und natürlich muss ich irgendwie das auslesen.


----------



## Marcinek (8. Nov 2010)

Kenne mich mit jsf nicht aus, aber es muss dort einen Controller geben, der auf den Request zugreifen kann. Und da drin sind alle Parameter, die nach dem ? kommen enthalten.


----------

